# Bitey flies on Lake Michigan



## Gregrosine (Feb 10, 2013)

Any thing any one know of that will keep these little bastards from biting my ankles? They draw blood!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Cut your legs off at the knees.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Avon Skin So Soft - the only thing that I know that stops them. We call them marsh flies down in the lower Chesapeake, and they're deadly in Crisfield and the mouth of the Potomac near Point Lookout. I keep a large bottle of Skin So Soft on the boat at all times. They begin biting down here sometime in July and don't stop until mid October on a warmer year.

BTW: I think I've tried every commercial repellent known to man - none of them worked!

Good Luck,

Gary


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

As a veteran of Lake Michigan flies let me say, first you need to avoid the paths they fly. Never sail downwind from a crib. You will be swarmed. 

Then you need to outrun them. Do your best to keep the boat moving, even in light winds. If all else fails, turn on the iron genny and get the hell out of there!

Lake Michigan flies once drove me to sadism. Think dropping syrup on their wings while they feasted on the remains of my breakfast. I'll probably go to hell.

Skin So Soft is great for mosquitoes but I never tried them on LM flies. If it works, we need to pour a few thousand gallons on the cribs. They they will fly out over the lake and have no place to rest and end up as fish food.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Skin so soft works well with the dreaded NJ state bird the greenhead fly. Long cotton clothes help also


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

To our horror we "discovered" the biting flies of Lake Superior a few years ago! Yikes! The only solution we could find was to move on faster than they could follow. Sitting on a beautiful beach enjoying that gorgeous lake they found us. I will take black flies any day.

We don't have those devils in Maine. Moose flies are as close as it gets. If you are suddenly beset upon by a cloud of hungry flies while out in the Maine woods, look up! There is a moose nearby. 

Mother Nature has to eat, too!

Down


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Screens!!!!

Dave, did you have Avon with you last year?


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

I just call these devil's ankle-biters. Look a bit like houseflies, but ain't! Will draw blood, leave a nasty itchy welt, and are fast too boot.

They prefer to attack the lower ankles when you're standing around, igoring even bare legs and biting through your socks (assuming you wear socks). So one trick I've found that works wonders is to roll up your socks quite thickly around your lower ankles. Leave a good size patch of sock where they can go, but make it thick. They will bite, but can't get through. 

I know it sounds dubious, but try it. It works.


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

I use smelly creamy stuff for the bitey flies normally


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

xort said:


> Screens!!!!
> 
> Dave, did you have Avon with you last year?


Yes. Nothing stopped them last year. The carnivorous green head fly had us in long sleeves and long pants up the Delaware River for 7 hours. The drove us insane, or more insane We broke two fly swatters and no lie had over 200 kills each.

Dave


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

There is a solution, one that works quite well, and it has been posted on this site, but for the life of me I can't recall exactly where. It's a replacement screen enclosure that I purchased from Walmart for about $30. It measures 10 X 10 feet, drapes over the Bimini top and hangs down to the gunwales, completely surrounding you with screening, but still allowing fresh air to blow into the cockpit. It does not inhibit visibility at all, and there are places at the base of the enclosure that allow you to tie it to the toe rail, stanchion bases, etc..., so it doesn't blow overboard. I've only used mine on 2 occasions, but I was sure glad I had it onboard.

I went to Walmart's site but could not find the exact one I purchased. Here's something relatively close, though. DC America Gazebo Screen: Patio & Outdoor Decor : Walmart.com

Gary


----------



## Gregrosine (Feb 10, 2013)

They draw blood and come from nowhere. And they only go for my ankles. Trying to concentrate on coming into the harbor while I have those nasty creatures biting me was hell. Tried to get my grandson to sit next to me swatting at my ankles and he was feeling a bit sea sick. But the sail was awesome!


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

Well there is good old natural defenses. A guy I know swears if you don't shower and stay away from smell swell they don't like you. Haven't tried that yet.

I've been attacked by the flies but nothing was worse than taking the inflatable into a swarm of no-see-ums. I thought my son and I were going to be devoured! I swear they are all teeth.


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

JulieMor said:


> Well there is good old natural defenses. A guy I know swears if you don't shower and stay away from smell swell they don't like you. Haven't tried that yet.
> 
> .


I'll bet he is quite popular


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

You need a pair of these:


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Probably are 'stable flies', their 'tongue' is a rasp with which they pierce the skin. 

The very best remedy is to 'lather up' with a thick application of "Noxema Skin Cream" (blue jar). Also works on other biting flies such as 'black flies', no-seeums, gnats, etc. Apply 'thick' for best results ... so thick that you can almost be mistaken for the white faced "mime" - Marcel Marceau.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

Okay, now all of you guys are making me laugh, so far it looks like in order to not be bitten by the horrible bitey flies on lake Michigan I need some avon skin so soft, some superman underoos, and now some noxema skin cream smeared on me like mayo on a sandwich. My first question in this is what order should the layers of goop and underoos go on, and is it cool to mix the avon with the noxema?

Or I could just stay out of Michigan...

Just kidding I like the UP of Michigan and the flies up there suck...blood. I used to drive through there some and when the may fly hatch is going on you can use three gallons of windshield squirter fluid going across there.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

krisscross said:


> You need a pair of these:


They would need to be Kevlar!

Down


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

downeast450 said:


> They would need to be Kevlar!


Certainly, these are not ordinary socks, just ask the Wonder Woman.

But if the flies are biting you through relatively thick socks, this is no joke! I lived in Michigan for about a year, in Muskegon, and don't remember dealing with such nasty flies. Just the regular crowd of mosquitoes, noseeums, and horse flies that DEET seems to keep at bay. I do remember being bitten through a windbreaker by these huge mosquitoes in the swamps of Indiana. Had to spray my windbreaker to keep these monsters at bay.


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

I Googled a video for this and wouldn't you know it? 





You can find anything on the Internut.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

JulieMor said:


> I Googled a video for this and wouldn't you know it?
> Repellent Against Biting Flies : Bugs & Pests Advice - YouTube
> 
> You can find anything on the Internut.


It ought to smell okay with the lavender and thyme and rosemary and such, might keep the bitey flies off and attract hungry boaters LOL.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

I remain a skeptic. Louise would have to demonstrate its effectiveness in July on the shore of Lake Superior to get a buy in from me. She could do a video "on location". It might be quite entertaining. 

Down


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Skinsosoft, DEET, and while it is sold as tick killer, permethrin kills a lot of critters when they contact it. You spray your clothes with it, let them dry, and whatever lands on it tends to die.

Sawyer 24 oz. Permethrin Clothing Insect Repellant Pump Spray, 81336 | Insect Protection | Insect & Sun Protection | GEAR | items from Campmor.

Of course if it was just your ankles, you could make up cheap gaiters from no-see-um cloth. Someone probably sells "no-see-um-proof harem pants" already.


----------



## Gregrosine (Feb 10, 2013)

I bought some citronella essential oil today at the health food store. I'm am going to mix it with a little vodka and apply to my ankles next time out. I will let people know how it works. I am also going to see if I can get some of those superman leggings ..... And possibly a matching cape.


----------

